# Hector Lombards wikipedia photo



## burdy (May 22, 2011)

anyone else notice this? quite hilarious!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hector_Lombard


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

Haha! Thats genius!


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Haha, that's a good one :thumb02:


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

it is a good one but it doesn't really belong here


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Moved to Bellator *


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

:laugh:


----------

